# Laws regarding horses that work with the public?



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

Howdy,
Are there any Canadian laws surrounding how old a horse has to be to work with the public? I board at a dude ranch that offers trail rides and they are using a Clydesdale that has just turned 3. Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Many people break horses to saddle at 2. Not something with which I agree, but they're not my horses. I prefer to wait until they're 3 1/2-4 before introducing heavy under saddle work.

As long as the horse is quiet and trained well enough, at 3 y/o he should be physically mature enough to carry a rider. 

There's no law that says you can't ride a 3 y/o horse.


----------

